# Men with van or removals company needed please



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone know of a man/men with a Luton van or a removals company please near the Coimbra area? I will be relocating from the Alto Alentejo (Marvao) to Coimbra at the end of June and need to move some things, also larger items like washing machine, fridge and tumble dryers. 

Many Thanks All
Tracy


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

well recommended company, vans of all sizes, branch in Coimbra TSA - Mudan?as - Lisboa - Porto - Coimbra - Leiria - Empresas de Mudancas internacionais


----------

